# Rod suggestions



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Short shots like that don’t need a fancy rod. A $175 Redington Predator will catch them just fine.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Echo Boost Salt would do ya just fine. I have 3 myself.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

The Mangrove was designed by Flip Pallot to load quickly for short shorts. If you went with it, I'd go with a 10 for LA as it's not the fastest rod in the bunch. I do really like it for the calmer days here in TX where I want a more delicate presentation than I can deliver with my Axiom 2. The Mangrove is a rod that people either love, or hate. Not much middle ground so be sure you cast it with the line you will use. The Axiom 2X got lots of love at the IFTD show last week and will be my next purchase.
Best,
Matt


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

The meridian is fantastic at 40 feet. Not a fan of the mangrove. for lower price point I think the Orvis Recon is a great deal. Great feel in close - looses a bit at long distance.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I really liked the Zephrus, Sector and Solar. Haven’t casted the H3F but I would be looking there as well.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If you buy from a company that makes a 9 wt that can't toss a 4/5" streamer 70/80 feet even in a little breeze you may have had to search for the worst Chinese company out there. I've got a 44 year old Black Diamond Cortland 6 wt that can cast 70 ft in nice weather. Also have a 10 wt same vintage which I still use for a (("big fish popper rod") (Never leave home with out one  ))

Using a 9 wt rod for bull reds to me is a good deal, as you don't need to play them till their near death to release them.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Honestly my go to is Orvis Helios H3D it’s an unbelievable rod inside of 40’ and outside of 40’ as well. I have a 9 and 10wt that I would be willing to part with if you want to save some $. Both are like new and I have the rod tubes for them. Send me a DM if interested.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Tfo professional 2. 9wt. Casts super smooth, medium/medium fast action. Really forgiving rod yet can punch the distance in the wind when needed. Scientific angler grand slam line pairs perfectly for short to 70ft or so casts. 

Only downside is it is a two piece rod, and it is so cheap $150 you cannot brag to your friends about how expensive your rod is. Great backup rod if you if you “need” something more high tech for a primary rod. 


Or just use your fast action 8wt and throw a 9wt line on. Overlined rods are great for fast short/medium distance casts.


----------



## Sardina (Feb 16, 2019)

jamie said:


> The meridian is fantastic at 40 feet.


.

This. Great rod, particularly at short to medium distances, with superb accuracy and feel.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

mel said:


> Id pay top dollar, but wonder if that’s really necessary.


Nope. It's almost never necessary. After a few hundred Louisiana redfish trips I'm not sure I can think of a single one where I was standing on the platform thinking to myself "damn, I wish this rod cost a thousand dollars."

As a non professional local my 2 cents is buy yourself a good 8wt and a good 10wt. An 8wt will do everything you need it do but a good 10wt will solve a lot of problems you may run into and make those windy days more tolerable without feeling like you're swinging around a broom stick. 

If you decide to go with a TFO, the 8 and 10wt mangroves are fantastic sticks for Louisiana. The 10wt is exceptionally nice for what it is. Shop used on these and save a pile. Have a look at the TFO warranty and you will see why this makes good sense.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just got back from LA myself. Last trip, I took my 9wt BVK and it was great, until my buddy snapped it in half. For some reason, I never sent it in for repair so right before this trip I decided to pick up a TFO Professional 2 9wt. I used that for this trip and hated it. It was not good at all for the close range shots, I had to just plop the fly out and hope it would land near my target, or cast it 15' into the sawgrass. I caught all my fish on it, but it wasn't pretty. lol I returned the rod after I got back since it was not a good experience. I am going to send my BVK 9wt in for repair (my favorite 9wt of all time). I've had various other orvis and sage 9wts in the past but for some reason always went back to the BVK 9wt. I have the bonefish tarpon trust tfo mangrove in an 8wt that I love for bonefish fishing. I may give the 9wt a try. I had tried the mangrove in a 10wt and hated it.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

paint it black said:


> I just got back from LA myself. Last trip, I took my 9wt BVK and it was great, until my buddy snapped it in half. For some reason, I never sent it in for repair so right before this trip I decided to pick up a TFO Professional 2 9wt. I used that for this trip and hated it. It was not good at all for the close range shots, I had to just plop the fly out and hope it would land near my target, or cast it 15' into the sawgrass. I caught all my fish on it, but it wasn't pretty. lol I returned the rod after I got back since it was not a good experience. I am going to send my BVK 9wt in for repair (my favorite 9wt of all time). I've had various other orvis and sage 9wts in the past but for some reason always went back to the BVK 9wt. I have the bonefish tarpon trust tfo mangrove in an 8wt that I love for bonefish fishing. I may give the 9wt a try. I had tried the mangrove in a 10wt and hated it.


Eric!! What??!! No 5 wt in LA?? LOL


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Lots of good rods out there if you are on budget. Perfectly finished tread wraps, and cork with no filler doesn't help you catch fish. If you are going to use it a few times a year buy a TFO, Echo, Fenwick or Redington. They all make rod that will be perfectly serviceable at that distance.


----------

